# SSRI Withdrawal



## Neko (Feb 18, 2006)

I have been on citalopram (Celexa) since late January. I first had it at 20 mg, then upped it to forty. Several weeks later, I also started Lamictal. I'm currently withdrawing from the Celexa because my psychistrist doesn't think it's doing much for me anymore (I agree). Anyways, tapering off of it is kind of a bitch. I got down to 20 mg fine, but I'm having a hard time on smaller doses. I've been trying to make it very gradual but it's still giving me a runaround. I'm having a lot of 'brain shocks', a bit of naseua, and I feel a bit hot and flustered. On the plus side, I'm feeling a lot less sleepy. I think the citalopram was making me excessively drowsy.

Has anyone else had a difficult time with SSRI withdrawal? What problems did you have? I'm kind of afraid of how I'll handle withdrawing from other drugs if a drug like Celexa is giving me problems.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ive never withdrawn from a ssri because ive never taken one, but i did withdraw from effexor a snri. Effexor withdrawal is supposed to be much worse then ssri withdrawal but the symptoms are pretty much the same.

I had brain shocks, nausea, dizziness and vertigo for about 2 weeks i think, and i had only been taking it for 2 months. It was hell to get off. But i went cold turkey.

A couple of things can make the withdrawal easier. Benadryl helps abit with the dizziness and reduces the brain shocks a little. Also you may want to try switching to prozac for the last of the taper. Prozac has self tapering properties and is much easier to withdraw from then celexa because it has a very long half life. Its basically the methadone of the ssri's. Alot of doctors now use this method.


----------



## becky (Jan 19, 2006)

comfterably numb have u ever thought of taking up pharmacy or psychiatry? You know so much about meds i think u would already be a pro at it


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Aww thanks. I do know a fair bit about pharmacology and i am currently trying to pursue a career in the field of pharmacy.

I dont think id make a good psychiatrist though. I have my own mental health to worry about so i dont imagine listening to everyone elses problems would make me any saner lol. I also dont have the temperment for it because i get to many mood swings.


----------



## becky (Jan 19, 2006)

you will def. make a great pharmacist so go for it! My sister is a pharmacist and its a great job Best of luck... i really hope u make it cause it seems to be a nack for u


----------



## Neko (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, CN.  I think I've read about the Prozac method once. Next time I see my psychiatrist I'll ask him about it. I'm going to hold off on tapering lower than 20 mg for right now, because I'm going to be on a roadtrip for the next two weeks or so.


----------



## Xu (May 6, 2006)

I had HORRIBLE withdrawal from SSRIs (Paxil). With the electric jolt feelings and everything. I don't even want to think back to it. I'm afraid it could have caused or aided in a disease I had as well which formed blood clots throughout my body... I completely distrust all anti-depressant drugs after my experiences. I was never warned that such things could happen when I started them.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

^^^ Ya unfortunatly up until a few years ago alot of doctors didnt know that anti-depressants such as the ssri's cause physical dependance. Some of them still to this day say that they dont have any withdrawal effects which is just stupid. Even a complete moron could understand that brain shocks, vertigo and nausea are a sign of withdrawal.

I think alot of it has to do with the pharmaceutical companies. Alot of doctors only get their info about a paticular drug from pharmaceutical companies.

These drugs look alot less attractive now that its come to light that they do indeed cause some nasty withdrawals. So people will probley be less willing to take them for just minor depression or whatever now that they know that the drugs can be very difficult to discontinue.

Ssri's certainly have there place in treating depression and they can literally be a life saver for some people. But i believe that patients should know exactly what they could be getting into before the doctor writes the script. That way they can actually make an informed decision about what med they want to take.

Paxil is by the way usually considered to have the worst withdrawal amoung the ssri's.


----------

